# Hey There :)



## NoraGallaway (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, My name is Nora 

I am currently going to be a sophomore at the high school (im about 16). Iv been involved in almost every production that our school has put on tech-wise.
We have a sort of Class/thingymajig that our teacher D Jay runs. He shows us how to work the lights, how to build the props, how to run the sound, (basically everything but acting,lol).
There are 7 Students who are learning with me currently.

I have only worked at one venue besides the highschool theatre, It was a small , about 60-seater theatre, where i ran lights along with my friend leif who played around with the sound. The theatre was called 'Masquers' and is located in the town over.

I was also invited to work the lights at the community college theatre in town, though i have not had the opportunity yet to take up that offer.

I have always loved theatre! ever since i was a small child, watching opera's, and ballets, and plays at the college theatre. I have gone to every production done there since i was 7 (im a permanent fixture  everyone knows me there)

Oh! one cool tech note, this last year we installed 4 moving lights into our theatre xD SO MUCH FUN
you can do so much with them!!

We are already working and planning everything for the Fall play of peter pan, any cool ideas from anyone?

Thanks so much


----------



## chausman (Jul 9, 2012)

NoraGallaway said:


> Hi, My name is Nora
> 
> I am currently going to be a sophomore at the high school (im about 16). Iv been involved in almost every production that our school has put on tech-wise.
> We have a sort of Class/thingymajig that our teacher D Jay runs. He shows us how to work the lights, how to build the props, how to run the sound, (basically everything but acting,lol).
> ...



Welcome to CB! Your probably not too far from quite a few CB members! Myself included! You may want to join the Pacific Northwest CB Crew

Be sure to use the search function, as I know we've talked about Peter Pan before.

Now, sadly, we must mention this. You said you're doing Peter Pan? Then you'll probably going to want to read these threads/articles about flying people. I don't know what you are planning to do, if anything at all for flying, but unless it involves bringing in the experts like Foy, Hall, or ZFX, you may want to reconsider. If paying experts to do your flying effects was already planned, then good for you and your teacher! Although these are still interesting articles. Worth reading, IMO.

Why Not to Fly, DIY - ControlBooth
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...king-people-fly-without-using-fly-system.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/special-effects/3673-about-thread-flying-without-all-rigging.html

Oh, and welcome again!


----------



## NoraGallaway (Jul 9, 2012)

oh Thanks  I will.

lol i didnt see a search function when i initially viewed the site i must have skimmed over it D:


Yeah, sadly we are not going to be actually flying people  we just dont have the budget (or our school boards willingness) to hire pros, or even rent the equipment.
Which is really sad (saw Mary poppins at the Spokane INB performing arts center... they had so much cool flying tricks they ended up doing at the end, it was epic).

Ill read up on those articles you linked  
Thanks so much!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to the Booth! I see your enthusiasm and can remember when I first started working backstage. Enjoy it.

If you need help searching, don't hesitate to ask. Some members are much better at searching than others. Also, if you see a dotted yellow line under a word, that's a hyperlink to a wiki entry.


----------



## chausman (Jul 9, 2012)

Too bad. At least we have a few different ideas on how to do those effects without really flying. 

Mary Poppins was a great show for flying. I also love the venue itself.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to CB. If you are planning on flying anyone for Peter Pan, make sure you check out this youtube video. (although I think the entire world has watched it 100's of times already) Peter Pan Stage Crash Fail - YouTube


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 13, 2012)

NoraGallaway said:


> oh Thanks sadly we are not going to be actually flying people  we just dont have the budget (or our school boards willingness) to hire pros, or even rent the equipment.



They will not be doing any flying.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 13, 2012)

DaveySimps said:


> They will not be doing any flying.



Still a good video


----------

